# A real test of skill?



## Ansgar (17. Januar 2007)

Moin,

in einer der einschlaegig bekannten Fachzeitschriften gab es unlaengst einen Artikel mit dem Titel "A real test of skill" (ein echter Test des Koennens).

Darin wurde beschrieben, wie super das ist, gezielt Fische mit einem vielfachen Gewicht der Schnurtragkraft zu fangen - also z.B. einen 150kg Marlin an einer 15kg line - oder mal ganz losgeloest vom Big Game - z.B. einen 20kg Fisch an einer 2kg Schnur.  

Als neueste "grosse Verbesserung" werden bei einem in dem Artikel beschriebenen Wettbewerb Fische wieder zum gaffen und toeten freigegeben, wenn der Verdacht besteht, dass es sich um einen Schnurklassenrekord handelt...

Ich habe dann einen Brief an den Redakteur geschrieben (sorry, leider in Englisch - siehe unten) 

Er hat sich auch gleich gemeldet und gemeint, der Anteil der Fische, die Angler fangen sei nicht so hoch - aber ich finde, das ist ein etwas zu einfaches Argument, fuer etwas, das man sehr einfach vermeiden kann.... (geht ja nicht drum das angeln generell einzustellen)
Wuerde mich mal interessieren, wie Ihr das seht.
All the best
Ansgar


On the one hand you claim you are really interested in protecting the fishery and on the other hand there is one glorification after the other for people that catch marlin on 30 IBS tackle or even less. Every of your magazines these days has reports about 4kg and 6kg world record attempts on a wide range of fish.

I think you could consider a bit more how many times this type of fishing results in fights for many hours after which fish cannot be responsibly released any more. 

I think you could consider a bit more the chances of survival for a marlin swimming around with 600m of 30IBS line are rather limited. I know from conversation with skippers that light tackle enthusiasts often loose 5 or more fish before they land one, always with hooks and often with significant amount of line broken off. 

Do you think this is sustainable fishing?

I was most unpleasantly surprised by your recent issue and the article “A real test of skill”.

The author writes how fantastic this – now effectively - 30IBS tournament is (he appears to be one of the “masterminds” behind this tournament?) – then you can read about fish lost due to the inadequate tackle. 

And then you can read the following: “The VMC is considering to … allow teams the flexibility to take those all important early shots at special big fish with gaffs instead of tag poles. … no points penalty for a fish that is a line class record”. 

I think it is inadequate to have a tournament with such low line classes – and then allow to gaff fish because they might look like they are a line class record (Probably ten get gaffed that are close to any record before one record finally gets landed). Why don’t you just suggest to go back to killing everything being caught – that would be such an easy rule – no questions asked. 

Also for a serious magazine I would feel it would be rather inappropriate to promote this type of tournament? 

And next year will it be a15Ibs class tournament – which of course results in more gaffing of fish, as they suddenly all become new line class records on 15IBS?

 I would sincerely hope that – in the interest of the conservation of the fishery for these magnificent, fantastic fish  my considerations might be suited to make you think about your approach. It is so important that we leave something behind when we are long gone – and just one more potential line class record is simply not good enough of a reason to kill a fish as beautiful as a blue or black marlin or a shark or in fact any fish on earth. And it is NOT a test of skill – it is a proof of ignorance, selfishness and vanity to see your name in one line in one of many tables on one of many pages in the IGFA yearbook.

Maybe you could make it your own “real test of skill” to move towards a true appreciation of the fantastic fish rather than line class record searching anglers in your articles? 

In Japan anglers jugde each other by the time it takes to get the fish to the boat and release it again – maybe that could be your new craze? Surely the chances of a marlin to survive are much better after a 20min fight than after 4 hours – so that would even be in the interest of the fish, and maybe it would help to revert back to tackle 50IBS and upwards? And it would be a real test of skill as well, if that is what you are after…


----------



## Jan77 (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: A real test of skill?*

Sehe ich genauso wie Du, Ansgar.

Auch in Norwegen handel ich nach der Maxime so stark wie nötig. Immer ausgehend von den zu erwartenden Fischarten. 
Sicherlich erfordert ein Drill eines großen Fisches an einem leichten Gerät jegliche Ehrfahrung des Anglers, aber gezielt auf Große zu gehen, und zu wissen das das Gerät definitiv zu klein für diese Fischart gewählt ist, halte ich für sehr fragwürdig.

Angeln ist eine der schönsten Freizeitbeschäftigungen mit und in der Natur, dazu gehört auch der Respekt den Tieren gegenüber. Und eben diesen kann ich in dieser Art des Fischens nicht sehen.


----------



## FalkenFisch (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: A real test of skill?*

Beschämend für eine "Fachzeitschrift", ein solches Vorgehen als "neueste grosse Verbesserung" zu propagieren:r .

Unabhängig von dem tatsächlichen Anteil der Angelei an der Bestandsveränderung der Fischpopulation verbietet sich eine solche Praxis doch wohl eigentlich von selbst durch die Achtung, die ein Angler der Kreatur Fisch gegenüber bringt.

Möglichst geringe Schnurstärken zu verwenden, nur um einen Schnurstärkenrekord aufzustellen und dabei bewusst in Kauf zu nehmen, dass ein Großteil der Fische mit mehreren hundert Metern Schnur "lonline-released" wird ist doch Tierquälerei.

Und als Angler würde ich daraus auch keine Befriedigung ziehen. Einen Fisch, der die Rolle zum knarren bringt, will ich auch am Boot haben! Jeder Abriss würde mich ärgern.

Einem Jäger, der seiner Beute mit einem Luftgewehr nachstellt in der Hoffnung, dass Tier wird schon noch verbluten, würde man wohl wegen nicht waidgerechten Verhaltens anzeigen und die Lizenz entziehen!

Also meine volle Unterstützung!

Und wirklich bedenklich, dass sowas in einer Zeitschrift propagiert wird#d


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: A real test of skill?*

Ein sehr interessanter und zugleich diskussionsbedürftiger Beitrag aus Australien.  

Vorweg: Ich passen mein Gerät auch den Zielfischen an, orientiere mich aber auch nicht am größtmöglichen Ergebnis. Unter 16 Lbs gehe ich allerdings schon aus Prinzip nicht, höchstens mal mit dem leichten Spinngerät in den Flats.

Gleichwohl darf man es sich auch nicht zu einfach machen und die Verfasser des Beitrages "verteufeln". Denn unabhängig von der Frage ob sie Recht oder Unrecht haben, muß man sich doch Fragen: Wo liegt der (rechtfertigende) Differenzierungsansatz? Mit anderen Worten: Warum ist diese Art des Angelns (moralisch/ethisch) unzulässig und eine andere zulässig? Der Grad auf dem man da wandelt ist sehr schmal.
Im Übrigen sollte man ein Weiteres nicht außer Acht lassen. Für uns mag diese Diskussion nachvollziehbar sein. Ich glaube es fällt mir nicht schwer, mich mit Ansgar auf vernünftige Grundsätze zu einigen. Wir fischen entweder zum "Nahrungserwerb" oder man released und markiert möglicherweise die Fische. Aber welche Rechtfertigung kann es noch geben? Neben den beiden vorgenannten Argumenten sehe ich kaum Rechtfertigungsmöglichkeiten. Wir (die Angler) laufen dann aber Gefahr, daß das Fischen als solches in Frage gestellt wird, weil der größte Teil der Nation den von uns geführten (anglerinternen) Streit nicht nachvollziehen kann.  Darauf habe ich schon bei der C&R-Debatte (bitte keine vom Zaun brechen) hingewiesen. 
Was auf den ersten Blick stark kritikwürdig erscheint, mag daher beim zweiten Gedanken eine wohl überlegte Reaktion erfordern.
Aber ich denke gerade deshalb hat Ansgar ja das Thema aufgemacht.


----------



## Karstein (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: A real test of skill?*

@ Ansgar: gute Antwort an die Redaktion, that´s right - from my side! #6


----------



## Ansgar (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: A real test of skill?*

Moin nochmal & danke fuer die Beitraege.

@ Sailfisch: Generell glaube garnicht, dass die Oeffentlichkeit fuer anglerinterne Streits zu sehr interessiert?! Die Oeffentlichkeit muss sich mit so vielen Dingen auseinandersetzen und jede 1 Cent Benzinpreiserhoehung belastet die Oeffentlichkeit mehr als unsere "Problemchen". Ausserdem kann man jedes Hobby kritisieren, da es voellig egal ist, was das Hobby ist es vermutlich in irgendeiner Art mit Naturnutzung (z.B. Bau von Tennisplaetzen/Golfplaetzen etc) oder generell Ressourcenverbrauch (z.B. Spritverbrauch und Umweltbelastung fuer Fahrt ins Gruene) oder beeinflussung von Tieren (anfahren/toeten von Tieren im Strassenverkehr, Larm und Lichtbelaestigung von Tieren, etc) zu tun hat. 

Generell glaube ich, dass auch diese Diskussion niemand ausserhalb der Angelszene versteht (was ist der Unterschied zwischen 30IBS und 50UBS, was heisst 4 Stunden Drill wirklich - ein Tennismatch geht doch auch vier Stunden, etc.). 

Und mir geht es hier auch nicht um eine Diskussion Angeln ja oder nein - denn die Angelgegner sind in der Regel meist Angelgegner, weil sie genau wissen, dass sie bei wirklich aufregungswuerdigen Sachen, z.B. Regenwaldvernichtung machtlos sind... Diese Leute interessieren mich nicht in dieser Diskussion.
Ich denke, zu angeln und damit das Risiko einzugehen, Fische zu verletzen/toeten ist eine Sache. Ich glaube, dass dieses eine Taetigkeit ist, die der Mensch seit tausenden von Jahren ausgeuebt hat (zum Nahrungserwerb, als Mutprobe, fuer Ornamente, was auch immer) - und das dies wesentlich ehrlicher ist, als im Netz erstickte Fische auf dem Fischmarkt zu kaufen. Wer von uns hat nicht schon Fische zurueckgesetzt, die man haette essen koennen, weil sie zu schoen waren? Ich wuenschte die 100km langen Nylonfischernetze haetten solche Emotionen.... 
Aber ich empfinde es als meine Verantwortung, so zu angeln, dass ich dem Fisch dabei nicht GEZIELT Probleme verursache - nur meiner persoenlichen Belustigung wegen. Daher sind fuer mich Schnurklassenrekorde und die Jagd danach eine Sache, der ich sehr kritisch gegenueber stehe. Fand den Luftgewehrvergleich ganz treffend...


Will Euch auch die weitere (abschliessende) Konversation nicht vorenthalten. 

Ist leider alles in Englisch - aber das scheint ja gut zu klappen

Also, all the best
Ansgar


*Antwort des Redakteurs: *

Thank you very much for your email. I really appreciate your time to let me know your feelings.

I do understand your position and can assure you that I most certainly do appreciate these magnificent fish and have their future survival, prosperity and health very much in mind.

We differ in that I also appreciate the anglers skill involved in trying to catch a huge fish on a very light line. Although many anglers are very satisfied to just interact with these special fish and catch them on heavy tackle just to quickly release them, I see high-ratio captures as a fundamental and important part of gamefishing for many of its participants. Admittedly, this sometimes results in the death of a fish, but I feel that the ocean can easily withstand the loss of a few special fish – it does so naturally on a daily basis even without human interaction (let alone the huge numbers of fish killed quite legally every day by commercial fishermen). I feel the question of whether to kill a fish is an individual one and most definitely is all a question of balance. I abhor the indiscriminate killing and waste of large quantities of fish – but I do feel comfortable in the occasional taking of a fish that makes a real difference to an angler’s life – or the documentation of a historically important capture, or a capture that inspires a number of other anglers and promotes an interest in the species. 

Gamefishermen are one of the very few groups that will take the interest, and devote the time and money needed to ensure the health of the world’s gamefish populations. Many of the most passionate conservationists are (or were) also anglers that liked the quest to catch a big fish on a relatively light line. I too am one of these passionate anglers that are also an active conservationist and protector of the gamefish. I have tagged over 500 gamefish and founded a leading Tag and Release club.


----------



## Ansgar (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: A real test of skill?*

*Und abschliessend meine Antwort*

Thank you that you took the time to respond so quickly and comprehensively, especially given my feedback was not positive.

Also I perfectly understand that your magazine has to be opportunistic and report about what your readers want to see – otherwise there will be no magazine. 

Furthermore I appreciate the opportunity of having this open exchange of thoughts with you.

I think in theory both our views are not too different – I would have no issue with the odd (!) fish being killed. Also I have no issues with pacific islanders killing a marlin for their own consumption. Or killing an all time world record to put it up in a museum.

But I have an issue with the practice where anglers define what a balanced approach is irrespective of better knowledge – as of course a balanced approach is the one that does not require us personally to constrain ourselves in any way. “That one marlin that I killed would not make the difference” (even though it was a big female ready to spawn), “Surely the fish will get rid of the line and hook” (although it is hooked on double 12/0’s – and rusting hooks make a nice infection), “Commercial guys do all the damage” (although 5 bites resulted in 5 times spooling the Tiagra 16 and getting busted). 

Another practical issue that I have with the odd fish being killed is that we are not talking about the odd fish anymore once we open up the tackle spectrum. 

Instead of just killing the odd all tackle record fish we suddenly kill fish in every line class. Then we kill fish also in every fly rod line class. Next we probably kill them also for every line class for fish caught with an eggbeater (Stationaerrolle) or whatever other type of tackle we can invent.

Also, it is not only big fish that have spawned several times already - suddenly a 50kg Marlin could be the “odd fish” as it could win the tournament on very light line. Suddenly a 200kg fish could be the “odd fish” as it looked “very much like a new line class record”.  

Also, suddenly we are releasing more and more half dead “odd fish” after hour long fights. Suddenly more and more fish come to the surface dead or bust off the light line when their dead bodies sink to the bottom of the sea. 

And nobody ever talks about these fish – people just get angry that they got away (because how cool would it have been to catch this line class record!) - there is no feeling bad about potentially having killed yet another “odd fish”, it is as if this fish had never been hooked. 

And next time they set out again with their Tiagra 16’s.  

My personal opinion is that these people are definitely not conservationists and also not cool in any way – it is not like they are climbing the Mount Everest. It is not really a cool new frontier that they push. It is not a skill that is worth having. It is not rocket science to fight a marlin for hours until it dies. It does not do mankind any good. 

And this is where I have the biggest issue with your articles – you position these people as great hero’s, and a line class record as something highly desirable, definitely worth killing a fish for. Otherwise these people would have no platform – and the damage they could do would be much more negligible.

And even though I can appreciate your view that it is interesting how far you can push the limits I fundamentally believe people that play around with fish to create just another record that the world does not need should not get so much coverage in your magazine – and I feel this coverage is increasing rather than decreasing. Therefore I do regret I will have to stand by my decision to not extend my subscription. It is unfortunate, given there were also many aspects that I liked about it and I have learned from it, but I guess one has to stand by oneself’s principles. 

I wish you a lot of success with your magazine and I hope going forward the line class record stuff will go away – in the meantime I will donate the subscription cost to the WWF, hoping that it will help our common cause – protect the fishing to be still here for generations to come to enjoy.


----------



## Jan77 (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: A real test of skill?*

@ Ansgar |good: #r 


Sehr gute Antwort auf eine wirklich etwas "dünne" Mail des Redakteurs.


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: A real test of skill?*

Schön das dem Redakteur auch die Argumente fehlen.
Mir würde außer absolutem Egoismus auch nichts einfallen, was diese "geile Neuerung" rechtfertigen kann.
Den e-mail-Wechsel könnte man schön als Leserbrief an die Zeitschrift schicken......


----------



## Hechthunter21 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: A real test of skill?*



Ansgar schrieb:


> *Und abschliessend meine Antwort*
> 
> Thank you that you took the time to respond so quickly and comprehensively, especially given my feedback was not positive.
> 
> ...


 
Ansgar#6 
thanks a lot for this...

Best regards
from 
India#h


----------

